# My Precious 55 gal tank :]



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there!
This is my very very special 55 gal tank, it's taken hard work but I love it!
The list of fish in it are on my siggie :]

Whole Tank:









One Corner w/ My Neons:









Side View:









1 Glass Fish & 1 Female Cherry Barb:









2 Female Guppies, 2 Cherry Barbs, 1 Male Guppy, & My Black Mystery Snail:









Right Bottom:









Left Bottom:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

weird...in the first pic the gravel looks blue, but in the rest it looks greenish. very nice pics and tank. imo i would add some more tall plants. i would add 2 more neon tetras, 3 more zebra danios and at least 4 more black skirt tetras, cuz they are schooling fish. what kind of pleco is in the tank? cuz some can get huge.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha yeah the gravel does look dif colors, its really turquoise, light blue, and dark blue. Well I just got the Pleco & Glass Fish today, I have no idea what kind he is, I know he's the kind that can get big though O-O. I planned on getting more of what you listed when I get payed on the first, no $$$ for that right now :-/ Thanks though!


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

O and btw, your betta is gorgeous :]


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

oh lol its not mine i was gonna buy it off of aquabid, but my dad wouldnt let me use his paypal acc to buy it.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

O well it is pretty, sry you couldn't get it

O and I'm bout to go to Wal mart so how many tall plants should I get?
I have enough money for a few.

& thanks! I love colorful things :]


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

no i was just thinking it would look better with taller plants....thats just my opinion.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe four or five? and a couple hiding spots maybe


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I agreed with that opinion :]
Just how many more do you think would look good?
I'm thinking 2-3


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah 4-5 is fine
I'm leaving to get them now! :]
So how's my tank 1-10?
And what improvements should/can be made?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i would get some that will get taller and get rid of some of the fake plants.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not one for real plants, All I have are 2 that will get taller, they are in the back middle and back right.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

It would look better without the painted fish.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

The painted fish?? what are you talking of?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

the glass fish im guessing?


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

O yeah maybe, No I won't rid of that, my mom gave it to me 12 years ago ha, It's been in all my tanks since then :]


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

O & when I get in from school today, (I have to start Ich antibiotics first) but I'm determined to photograph all my fish :] the loach will be hard... he's always buried in the rocks except an hour of the day ha, :]


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very pretty  

I think they were referring to the glass fish you have with the flourescent stripe on it's back and underbelly - normally those are clear glass fish but they are injected with a dye to make those flourescent stripes - here is an article about it - I, personally, don;t buy any dyed fish and have been in the hobby for a while to spot them fairly well - tho some processes are a bit more sophisticated (no less cruel) and I will often tell the owner of the pet store (or file a complaint with a manager) about them selling such fish. I would be very surprised that you've had that fish for 12 yrs since after only a yr the dye begins to desintegrate and glassfish do not live that long.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=72


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

It may just be the flash but it seems the color of the gravel really washes the colors of your neons out. with naturally brightly colored fish I like to go with a darker subdued substrate to really highlight the fish in the tank ... no t the decorations and rocks. but that's just me :mrgreen:


----------

